# Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...



## HarryHaller (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo

werde im Herbst den Fischereischein machen, hab mir jetzt schon eine Rute mit Rolle (Spro Passion) gekauft.

Als das Zeug kam hab ich natürlich gleich mal 10m Schnur von der Rolle geworfen, als ich die Schnur wieder einholen wollte, konnte ich die Rolle nicht mehr zurückdrehen. Wenn der Bügel aufgeklappt ist lässt sie sich ganz normal drehen, wenn ich ihn umklappe macht sie eine halbe Umdrehung und stößt dann an. Wenn ich mit Schmackes gegen den Widerstand drehe klappt der Bügel auf.

An was liegt das? Wahrscheinlich mach ich irgendwas falsch, ich hatte noch nie eine Rolle in der Hand #c,denke nicht das sie kaputt ist. 

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand sagen was Sache ist.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Nein das ist ganz normal!!!
also wenn der bügel offen ist, und du mit power drehst macht die rolle eine halbe umdrehung und der bügel schlägt zu ???
wenn das so i9st ist das ganz normal !!


----------



## aal-andy (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



HarryHaller schrieb:


> Wenn der Bügel aufgeklappt ist lässt sie sich ganz normal drehen, wenn ich ihn umklappe macht sie eine halbe Umdrehung und stößt dann an. Wenn ich mit Schmackes gegen den Widerstand drehe klappt der Bügel auf.


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Bist Du sicher dass du das nicht genau umgekehrt meinst ??, dann wäre es genau so wie es auch sein muss. Oder verstehe ich hier was falsch ?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Es sollte eigentlich genau umgekehrt sein wie von dir beschrieben.Bügel öffnen;auswerfen;Bügel schließen(entweder von Hand oder durch eine Kurbelumdrehung)|kopfkrat


----------



## HarryHaller (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Na, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: Bügel offen, hab ausgeworfen, wenn ich dann den Bügel zuklappe und zurückdrehen will macht sie eine halbe Umdrehung und stößt dann gegen den Widerstand. Dann geht nix mehr. Wenn ich gegen diesen Widerstand mit Schmackes andrehe klappt der Bügel wieder auf und ich kann drehen.

Jetzt liegt praktisch die Angel mit 10m ausgeworfener Schnur daheim und ich kann sie nicht mehr einholen.


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



HarryHaller schrieb:


> Na, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: Bügel offen, hab ausgeworfen, wenn ich dann den Bügel zuklappe und zurückdrehen will macht sie eine halbe Umdrehung und stößt dann gegen den Widerstand. Dann geht nix mehr. Wenn ich gegen diesen Widerstand mit Schmackes andrehe klappt der Bügel wieder auf und ich kann drehen.
> 
> Jetzt liegt praktisch die Angel mit 10m ausgeworfener Schnur daheim und ich kann sie nicht mehr einholen.



probiers mal mit vorwärts drehen


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Warum willst du zurückdrehen?Du willst doch die Schnur wieder aufspulen!!!!!!??????


----------



## Raabiat (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



HarryHaller schrieb:


> (..)
> Jetzt liegt praktisch die Angel mit 10m ausgeworfener Schnur daheim und ich kann sie nicht mehr einholen.



Ey Harry....sorry dass ich über dein "Leid" lachen muss....
aber dieser Satz liest sich mal sowas von geil....ich fall gleich vom Stuhl:q:q

Also wenn's so wie von dir beschrieben ist und du wirklich Vorwärts gedreht hast (also nicht gegen die Rücklaufsperre) dann probiermal ne andere Rolle....kann ja auch sein das die kaputt ist...

selbst beim rückwärtsdrehen sollte der Bügel nicht aufspringen...diese Funktion wäre mir neu


----------



## rotauge88 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Vielleicht ist das Teil mit dem man dreht nicht richtig angebracht?


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Du kannst dann zurückdrehen wenn der kleine Hebel an der Unterseite umgelegt ist.Vorausgesetzt der Bügel ist geschlossen.

Felix


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Hört sich erstmal ganz normal an, sollte eigentlich funzen.
Wenn nicht, denke ich, dass Du die Schnur lediglich auf der falschen seite des Bügels langlaufen hast.



> Wenn der Bügel aufgeklappt ist lässt sie sich ganz normal drehen


Wenn die sich ganz normal drehen lässt muss die schnur unter dem Bügel herlaufen.

Zum Werfen hält man die schnur fest, Klappt dann den Bügel um und wirft. Wenn man jetzt wieder anfängt zu kurbeln klappt der Bügel zurück und fängt dabei die schnur ein.


Beheben lässt sich die Problematik mit Spule abnehmen (Entweder nen Druckknopf oder ne fette Bremsschraube auf der Spule) Bügel umklappen Spule wieder aufsetzen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pirat (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Hört sich erstmal ganz normal an, sollte eigentlich funzen.
> Wenn nicht, denke ich, dass Du die Schnur lediglich auf der falschen seite des Bügels langlaufen hast.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke mal : das ist es!!!:m


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

ja, so sehe ich das auch: das, was du fuer offen hæltst, in in wirklichkeit geschlossen. |supergri


----------



## HarryHaller (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Jaaaaaa! Genau das war es!

offen war zu und zu war offen, kann ja nicht klappen|kopfkrat

Jetzt ist wieder alles im Lot, vielen Dank dass ihr mir geholfen und mich nicht verhöhnt habt... hatte die 10 Schnur übrigens um ein Buch gewickelt um ein Gewurschtel zu verhindern |supergri.

Gracias, Andi


----------



## hippos (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Super !
Hat jeder mal angefangen  #h


----------



## fish4fun (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Und wie war der erste Buchdrill?|rolleyes

Das war eine klasse Anfrage und ich hätte nicht gedacht das Dir so schnell geholfen werden kann, ich hätte des Rätsels Lösung nicht gewusst.

Gruß und viel Erfolg in Deiner Anglerlaufbahn.


----------



## donlotis (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



HarryHaller schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 10 Schnur übrigens um ein Buch gewickelt um ein Gewurschtel zu verhindern |supergri.
> 
> Gracias, Andi



Was war das denn für ein Buch? |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## HarryHaller (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Franz Kafka: Die Verwandlung

als Köder hatte ich übrigens einen Schlüsselbund an die Schnur gebunden.

In diesem Sinne, Andi


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



HarryHaller schrieb:


> Franz Kafka: Die Verwandlung
> 
> als Köder hatte ich übrigens einen Schlüsselbund an die Schnur gebunden.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, Andi



was fängt man denn darauf so ?????

gruß antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



antonio schrieb:


> was fängt man denn darauf so ?????
> 
> gruß antonio




Frauen :k


----------



## capri-man (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Sorry leute, aba als ich den thread gelesen hab hats mich fast vom hocker gehauen :q |supergri  echt zu schräg!
Ich will ja niemanden beleidigen, aba des muss ma au ersteinmal hinkriege... schnur auf de falsche seit vom bügel, ich kann nich mehr :-D|rolleyes zu geil^^

ne passende story: hab mir letztens im supermarkt ein paar schwere blei blinker gekauft. das lustige war: die haken waren am maul des fisches befestigt und nicht an der schwanzflosse...
man konnte es aber (zum glück!) einfach korrigieren.
gruß an den nixblicker der die zusammengebaut hat^^ #h


----------



## don_king (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Ich kenn auch Leute die die Schnur erst durch den Hakenhalter gefädelt haben und dann durch die Ringe. |supergri
Und sich dann gewundert warum das Werfen so schlecht funzt und die Rolle ruckweise läuft!


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



capri-man schrieb:


> Sorry leute, aba als ich den thread gelesen hab hats mich fast vom hocker gehauen :q |supergri  echt zu schräg!
> Ich will ja niemanden beleidigen, aba des muss ma au ersteinmal hinkriege... schnur auf de falsche seit vom bügel, ich kann nich mehr :-D|rolleyes zu geil^^
> 
> ne passende story: hab mir letztens im supermarkt ein paar schwere blei blinker gekauft. das lustige war: die haken waren am maul des fisches befestigt und nicht an der schwanzflosse...
> ...



vielleicht warens auch pilker und nix blinker.

gruß antonio


----------



## capri-man (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

@antonio: auf der packung steht dick und fett: BLEI-BLINKER.
dann kann man denen schon glauben... obwohl...^^
gruß


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

ich sag ja auch nu vielleicht:q:q:q:q:q

gruß antonio


----------



## Hooked (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

@capri-man
Das muß so sein! Die Dinger gibts schon Jahrzehnte!!!


----------



## mot67 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



capri-man schrieb:


> @antonio: auf der packung steht dick und fett: BLEI-BLINKER.
> dann kann man denen schon glauben... obwohl...^^
> gruß



gibt genügend blinker, die "falschrum" montiert sind, samba zum beispiel, und die gehören auch so. glaubst doch nich ernsthaft, dass es den fisch interessiert, wo das auge nu aufgeklebt is bzw. ob der köder vorwärts oder rückwärts schwimmt. 
und ein "blei-blinker" hört sich doch eindeutig nach pilker oder zocker an


----------



## capri-man (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

also ganz ehrlich:
hast du schon mal einen fisch gesehen, der rückwärts schwimmt? wenn ja, was hast du vorher geraucht???
also einen fisch der rückwärts schwimmt würde ich - wäre ich ein hecht - NICHT essen! auf jeden fall kann man mit den dingern gut spinnen, wenn erstens der haken an der schwanzflosse ist un zweitens die angel ausreichend wurfgewicht hat^^
gruß

ps: sollte es anders sein ist mir das auch egal @-)


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

so nun zieht die boxhandschuhe wieder aus.
stell doch mal ein bild von dem teil ein und wir werden sehen was es ist.

gruß antonio


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

@antonio |good:

@denni lo    er hat doch geschrieben, dass er als köder ein schlüsselbund hatte und darauf kafka gebissen hat.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



> ne passende story: hab mir letztens im supermarkt ein paar schwere blei Blinker gekauft. das lustige war: die Haken waren am maul des fisches befestigt und nicht an der schwanzflosse...
> man konnte es aber (zum glück!) einfach korrigieren.
> gruß an den nixblicker der die zusammengebaut hat^^



Loooool :q

a) das sind Pilker, Bleiblinker ist nen übersetzungsfehler. 
b) für diese Theorie spricht auch das Beiliegende Sabicki o.ä.
c) Haken sind fast immer an der schwereren Seite montiert, sonst überschlägt sich das beim Werfen
d) den Nixblicker kommentier ich lieber mal nicht (Obwohl mir dazu zig sarkastische Sprüche einfallen würden) :q

P.S. Echte Fische sind auch in der Lage rückwärts zu schwimmen. Wenn Hechte die dann nicht fressen würden, hätte die Evolution wohl dafür 
gesorgt, dass das alle Fische immer tun... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Loooooooooooooool|supergri

Ich würde auch sagen das der Blei-Blinker ein Pilker ist und richtig montiert war:vik:#6#6

Schau mal das sind zum Beispiel welche

mfg Flo


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

"ne passende story: hab mir letztens im supermarkt ein paar schwere blei Blinker gekauft. das lustige war: die Haken waren am maul des fisches befestigt und nicht an der schwanzflosse...
man konnte es aber (zum glück!) einfach korrigieren.
gruß an den nixblicker der die zusammengebaut hat"


kann es sein das es auch nixblicker gibt die nicht wissen was sie kaufen????

gruß antonio


----------



## nordman (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



antonio schrieb:


> kann es sein das es auch nixblicker gibt die nicht wissen was sie kaufen????
> 
> gruß antonio



scheint so...:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



antonio schrieb:


> "ne passende story: hab mir letztens im supermarkt ein paar schwere blei Blinker gekauft. das lustige war: die Haken waren am maul des fisches befestigt und nicht an der schwanzflosse...
> man konnte es aber (zum glück!) einfach korrigieren.
> gruß an den nixblicker der die zusammengebaut hat"
> 
> ...


 
Das hat durchaus seinen Sinn. Die meisten Raubfische zielen beim Angriff auf den Kopf, also da, wo die Augen sind. Da isses egal, ob das Opfer vorwärts oder rückwärts schwimmt! Daher der Drilling am Kopf/"Maul"! Schau dir mal all die schönen, teuren Pilker an, wo da der Haken sitzt! Ist was Wahres dran! Aber wenn wir wüssten, was im Hirn von Fischen vor sich geht, würden wir wohl nur noch Türklinken und Zündkerzen durchs Wasser kurbeln! Ich behaupte nämlich, dass die diese Theorie noch nicht kennen...


----------



## capri-man (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

ok... ihr habt gewonnen... ich bin doof... ich hab versagt... 
trotzdem dumm wenn die blinker draufschreiben. beim kauf war die packung in folie eingeschweißt, da hab ich nich so genau gesehen, wasich da kauf...
gruß


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



capri-man schrieb:


> beim kauf war die packung in folie eingeschweißt, da hab ich nich so genau gesehen, wasich da kauf...
> gruß


 

das nenn ich dann mal spontanität am wasser #r


----------



## capri-man (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

haja so ein großes set für ca. 10 euro kauf ich gern, außerdem war es das letzte das sie hatten. immerhin waren da ewig viele kleine gummifische inklusive bleikopf mit haken dabei, also hat es sich trotzdem gelohnt


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

|sagnix

dann mal viel spaß beim pilken


----------



## Rotaugen Max (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*

Sry hat sich erledigt |peinlich


----------



## Enrick (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuling versteht den Umgang mit der Rolle nicht...*



antonio schrieb:


> kann es sein das es auch nixblicker gibt die nicht wissen was sie kaufen????


Klar gibt´s die - aber manchmal wird gerade bei den "Anfänger-Sets" auch ne Menge Schrott verkauft.

Neulich kam ein Jüngst-Angler mit nem 12,95 Euro-Set eines Sonderpostenmarkts an den Weiher, um seine ersten Versuche zu starten. Klappte nur irgendwie nicht ...
Nach einer halben Stunde kamen dann erste Tränen und ich schaute mir die Sache mal an; der Schnurfangbügel klappte nicht zu. Also das Feinwerkzeug rausgeholt und das Rollendings aufgeschraubt - da war überhaupt keine Bügelfeder einbaut !


----------

